
Facebook's copy and crush playbook - sajid
https://pando.com/2016/04/07/inside-facebooks-copy-and-crush-playbook/e452eb71cd4105cd4f23fea335f21004f1d917ac/
======
shockzzz
It'd be a solid playbook if it worked.

